# No Justice: A Michael Sykora Novel



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

No Justice is the first book in my Michael Sykora series. Here's the blurb:

_How far would you go to right a wrong?

For Michael Sykora, killing started as blind rage. Then it became something he's good at. To most of those who know him, Michael is a software designer, a smart but average guy with a workaholic nature. To a chosen few, Michael is a part-time hit man whose specialty is eliminating hard-core criminals.

Michael has managed to keep his two personas separate. Until now. When Nicki, a close friend, gets into trouble, Michael steps in to help. Having lost his fiance to a brutal crime, Michael will do whatever necessary to keep from losing another woman in his life._


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Darcia. . . .

Just as a matter of housekeeping, we put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, just helps us know that you know the rules. So here it is!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Opening paragraphs No Justice:

Let him laugh. One more hour and he’d be dead.

Michael Sykora put the binoculars down on the empty passenger seat. The man he’d soon be killing went by the name Alan Nystrom. An alias, of which he had three others. His real name, the one he hadn’t used in over twenty years, was Bruce Renwick.

More laughter. Good to know that Renwick was enjoying his last day. Soaking up the sun on the golf course, making jokes with his buddies. Would Renwick, if given the choice, pick golf as his last hurrah? Doubtful, though the choices people made often baffled him.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Wow, Darcia! You're just pumping them out  

Very intriguing opening...best of luck 

Sandy


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

I'd like to say I can actually write that fast but, when I decided to self-publish, I already had a few completed manuscripts hanging around. Since I've started trying to actually promote & market, I find I have no time left to write anything!


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

My novel _No Justice_ was recently reviewed on the Busy Moms Who Love to Read blog. (http://busymomswholovetoread.blogspot.com/2010/09/review-guest-post-and-giveaway-no.html) As part of the process, the reviewer asks the author one questions: What is the back story on the big story? That question is a great way to give readers insight into the author's writing process. I thought I'd share my answer with you all:

'What's the back story on the big story?'

Some time ago, I served on a jury for the murder trial of a man accused of raping and murdering his girlfriend. While I had known that our justice system had flaws, this was a close-up view of those injustices behind our justice system. We, the jury, were not allowed to hear anything about the plaintiff's past. His life was a locked box. The victim, however, had no such privacy. The defense attorney gleefully flaunted the victim's past, including her sexual history from as far back as her teen years. I will never forget the look of anguish on her parents' faces.

The defense did a great job of spinning the tale and making the victim out to be less than virtuous. After a week of this, when we were sent to deliberate, only two of the 12 jurors initially voted for murder one. I was one of them. The other 10 wanted involuntary manslaughter, citing her behavior and his cocaine use as "excuses". I should mention here that the man had left his dead girlfriend in his bed, while he went out and partied with friends all night. Also, according to witnesses, he was quite sober at the time of the murder.

The other juror and I fought for, and eventually won, a murder one conviction. Before we left the courthouse, the judge spoke to us privately. She congratulated and thanked us for the conviction. At that time, she was able to tell us what had been carefully kept from us throughout the trial; the man we'd just convicted had a long history of abusing women. He'd already been convicted of several assaults and one rape. An involuntary manslaughter charge would have been little more than a slap on the wrist. He'd have been out in no time, free to rape and murder yet another woman.
My husband and I were discussing this one day; that case specifically and the justice system in general. That's when the character Michael Sykora was born. In many ways, Sykora is my husband's alter ego. (But, to be clear, my husband does not moonlight as a hit man!)

As for the specific plot, that developed from a combination of the characters' voices and the conversation with my husband. I don't write from an outline. I start with a character and a vague idea. Then I listen and follow where that leads me. About midway through writing No Justice, I realized that I had way too many plots and subplots going on. At that point, I knew that Michael Sykora needed to be a series. He wasn't happy with one book. I stripped down that initial manuscript and told the story of where I thought the series needed to begin.


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

I enjoyed reading about the background and your inspiration for this book, Darcia.  I have all your books on my computer, waiting in line to be read  Looking forward to this one!


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm looking forward to reading this one also, having read 3 of your other books. The opener really grabbed me! Keep writing as I'm going to be sad when I finish all your books, though you're so prolific that I have a few more left!


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you both!

Stacy, I've been working on #3 in this series for far too long. I'm making pathetic progress. I need to learn a better balance between marketing, promoting, writing, and all the nonsense life forces me to do. Honestly, if someone invented a self-cleaning home and the laundry would fold itself, I'd have so much more time!


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Great reviews on this one, Darcia. Hey, I'm a software designer....


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

And just what do you do in your spare time, Mark?


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

I do writing promotional things to procrastinate actual writing.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I do believe this is one of the many titles I'm overdue to spend some time with... Right? Isn't this the one you added those certain excerpts to?


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh, Mark, I was expecting something so much more lurid than that!

Susan, I do believe this is the one with that excerpt that everyone should read. It's such fun to peak into another book now and then.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Peeking is good. Trevor encourages peeking...


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

I think Trevor is the king of peeking.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Trevor is the king of many things, indeed.

Have you sent this in to Thea Atkinson yet, for her monthly Rate Me Some? Let me know if you need a hookup.


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Umm... probably6 not, since I don't know what the monthly Rate Me Some is.


----------



## KristieCook (Jan 25, 2011)

Sounds like another great one! I LOVE those opening lines. Yes, people's decisions are quite baffling and if they one knew it was their last day...


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks, Kristie! 

I often wonder if I'd want to know if it was my last day to live. What would I do with that day? I'm sure my choices would be entirely different than on any other typical day.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

D, you've missed me raving about Thea Atkinson's Rate Me Some? She takes three books and strips 'em down to all but their back cover copy. You're asked to pick which you want to read the most, and if you leave a comment, you're entered to win a free Kindle copy of whichever book gets the most attention.

Trevor's Song was up for the January Rate Me Some. It won. Really, how'd you miss me talking it up everywhere

I think you ought to get in touch with Thea at GonzoInk and volunteer for March.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

This was the first Darcia Helle book I read, and I became an instant fan. The action is non-stop and the characters are exceptionally well developed.


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Susan, the entirety of 2011 has been a chaotic untethered personal storm. I'd probably miss an alien invasion. I'll have to check out this Rate Me Some thing. And congrats on Trevor winning!

RJ, thank you! That means a lot coming from you.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

A chaotic untethered personal storm?

Yeah. I know what you mean. May I steal that beautiful phrase? It's perfect.


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Susan, it's sad that you can relate so well to that phrase. At least we can make a literary affair out of the misery. Steal away.


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

From now through March 15, you can download No Justice for 99 cents on Smashwords with this coupon code: 
KN66W

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3956


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Happy 'Read an E-Book Week'! To celebrate, all of my novels are discounted on Smashwords. You can download any ebook format there. 

The link and code for No Justice are:

Book Link: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3956
Coupon Code: RAE50


----------

